# OMG She ate some honey wheat bread!!!



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

Is this totally horrible? We went out to lunch today and I gave my 9 month old DD some of the bread at the table. After she had eaten (probably about an adult size bite's worth of it) I realized I should have asked if it was honey wheat bread and sure enough it was









I called the Dr. but haven't heard back yet







: . Is this totally horrible?? I'm scared to death right now! Everyone keeps telling me she'll be fine but I feel terrible. I've googled it and everything talked about straight honey and it said its mostly a problem in infants under 6 months.

Thanks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It's fine. As long as it's cooked it's okay.

-Angela


----------



## Marimami (May 5, 2005)

Well, if it helps any, when we picked up our daughter in Guatemala her foster mama handed us the cereal she had been eating for 2 months.. wheat & honey!







She had it daily from 6-8 months.

We are still doing wheat now (10 months) but haven't given her anymore honey, and she's just fine.









Holli


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

It is only raw honey that is a concern. And even if a baby gets raw honey, the chances are very slim that they will get botulism (the concern with babies and raw honey). And even if a baby did get botulism from raw honey, the chances are again very slim that it would be a very severe case.

Don't worry mama!!!









Ya know, now I did just find a link that mentions things like honey graham crackers.







It says they are only ok if the honey has been pasturized. Still though the chances of encountering a problem are rare. I'm sure you will feel better after talking to your ped.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Technically, I don't think cooking kills botulism. It's pretty hardy. But there was probably so little honey in the bread even, there isn't much chance of any being in there.

Does your DD eat a lot of solids? It's not the age of the baby that matters as much as their diet. Their digestive track has to be acidic enough that the botulism can't grow in it. 1 year just tends to be when almost all babies will be eating a lot of food.


----------



## Snowy Owl (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow-- if you're this freaked out about your kid eating honey wheat bread,
what are you going to do when she's older and actually does something somewhat risky, like walking and running? And all the dirt she'll eat that has way more bacteria than honey?

And once the honey is cooked it's a non-issue anyway.


----------



## alybeans (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!! I've had the don't give them honey rule drilled into me so well that i just panicked when I realized she'd had it. You're right I'm sure she'll be fine. Thanks again.


----------

